
Elon Musk Kindle book $1.99 on Amazon today 3/12/17 only - carlosgg
https://www.amazon.com/Elon-Musk-SpaceX-Fantastic-Future-ebook/dp/B00KVI76ZS/ref=br_prlt_grdDy_pdt-10?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=YS8BGNMS9K6R8FKWNC44&pf_rd_r=YS8BGNMS9K6R8FKWNC44&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=294705da-74e5-4360-a0ae-4c53c0fc77d6&pf_rd_p=294705da-74e5-4360-a0ae-4c53c0fc77d6&pf_rd_i=7533915011
======
carlosgg
I think he inspires a lot of people out there. Good luck.

